# sb600 or sb900?



## rodman (Feb 24, 2009)

Wife says I can get either or! I LOVE MY WIFE! :heart:

Considering this is my first off camera flash and I've never used one in my life .... what should I get?

Pros and Cons or each?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 24, 2009)

sb-600

save your $300 and get some other cool stuff


----------



## manaheim (Feb 24, 2009)

That's QUITE a bit of range there, and you're skipping the 800 entirely.

I have the Sb-600 and 800 myself.  Both are great, though I actually find myself using the SB-600 more in situations with people who are pretty close.  The SB-800 can actually be a bit overpowering at times and the recycle times are lower (better with the optional 5th battery, but I hate burning an uneven number of batteries)

This really is VERY much a case where each of these flashes will work, but they have pros and cons which you may personally decide are more or less of a concern for you.  Best bet is to look at a comparison chart such as :

Compare Nikon SB-900 vs SB-800 vs SB-600 « Nikon Reviews

You can't go wrong with the 600 as a starter, btw, and it's cheap.


----------



## Samanax (Feb 24, 2009)

Buy two SB-600s and go strobist for way more lighting options.

If you only want one Speedlite, go here to learn how to use it effectively: Flash Photography Techniques


----------



## rodman (Feb 24, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Buy two SB-600s and go strobist for way more lighting options.
> 
> If you only want one Speedlite, go here to learn how to use it effectively: Flash Photography Techniques



I never thought of that! 2 SB-600s!

I think I might look into that!

Thanks *Samanax*


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Buy two SB-600s and go strobist for way more lighting options.
> 
> If you only want one Speedlite, go here to learn how to use it effectively: Flash Photography Techniques


 My thoughts too.

Double the pleasure, double the fun.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 24, 2009)

SB-900.  Why?  Because it's the coolest flash ever made.  

Hey, sometimes you just have to be practical.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 24, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Buy two SB-600s and go strobist for way more lighting options.
> 
> If you only want one Speedlite, go here to learn how to use it effectively: Flash Photography Techniques



Yep, exactly, get 2 600's and still save yourself $100


----------



## inTempus (Feb 24, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Yep, exactly, get 2 600's and still save yourself $100


I guess true practicality is prudent.  

But don't you just want to play with that big, super cool SB-900?  It almost makes me want to go pick up a D300.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 24, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> SB-900. Why? Because it's the coolest flash ever made.
> 
> Hey, sometimes you just have to be practical.


 
LOL.  There isn't much "practical" about photography.

I say get the SB600 as well. I have the SB600 and SB800 and honestly, I use the SB600 when I am on camera just because I am more familiar with it and when with clients, it is important that you know your equipment.  

I have a couple shoots coming up that will be by studio lights, so I will break them both out then and learn the 800 better.  

I love my little SB600.  The display is also nicer than the SB800.


----------



## Samanax (Feb 24, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> But don't you just want to play with that big, super cool SB-900? It almost makes me want to go pick up a D300. :mrgreen:


But you have the 580EX II...it's just a hair smaller than the SB-900. Is the SB-900 that much better?


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 24, 2009)

The OP said it's his first off camera flash. According to his equipment list he has a D40. The D40 can't fire a flash remotely unless that flash is is in "SU-4" mode (D40 doesn't have a commander mode). This mode from what I understand is completely manual (not ttl) and limits the choice to the SB800 or the SB900 (if the SB900 supports this mode, I'm not sure)

That means that the SU800 remote firing module, or an SB800/900, will need to be used in commander mode to fire another flash. A hotshoe cable would also do the trick.

Of course if the OP meant the first flash that's not built into the camera then what I've just written is not applicable - which is shame because it's bloody hard typing on an iPhone


----------



## rodman (Feb 24, 2009)

So you're telling me I should go with *tharmsen *.... D300!! j/k

Wow ... so I should be looking at the SB800 or SB900


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 24, 2009)

Slaphead said:


> The OP said it's his first off camera flash. According to his equipment list he has a D40. The D40 can't fire a flash remotely unless that flash is is in "SU-4" mode (D40 doesn't have a commander mode). This mode from what I understand is completely manual (not ttl) and limits the choice to the SB800 or the SB900 (if the SB900 supports this mode, I'm not sure)
> 
> That means that the SU800 remote firing module, or an SB800/900, will need to be used in commander mode to fire another flash. A hotshoe cable would also do the trick.
> 
> Of course if the OP meant the first flash that's not built into the camera then what I've just written is not applicable - which is shame because it's bloody hard typing on an iPhone


 
You are right, I forgot about the D40 not having that capability (I never had one). I also have the SU800 because my flash on my D70s blew out (long story) so I bought that as opposed to sending the camera out for months to Nikon. It is also a nice toy because it removes the extra catchlight that the oncamera flash produces for remote triggering.

Now he can use the SB600 ON camera, just not off for remote triggering without some kind of other equipment.  But, I wouldn't limit myself before ever getting started


----------



## rodman (Feb 24, 2009)

If I get the SB600 and get this will it work?


----------



## Samanax (Feb 24, 2009)

rodman said:


> If I get the SB600 and get this will it work?


Yes, it'll work. Those are the well known Gadget Infinity Catcus V2 Triggers mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 24, 2009)

rodman said:


> If I get the SB600 and get this will it work?


 
Yes, it will work, except IMO, they are crap right out of the box. Mine wouldn't fire the flash from 10' away...unobstructed....with brand new batteries.
If you are handy with a soldering iron, they can be made to work well (antenna mod). I haven't tested my range to the extent of Jerry, but I now know it will fire if the flash is in the basement, and I am upstairs at the opposite end of the house....more than I need. And you will want to do the battery mod on the receiver to accept 2AA batteries. The 3v lithium it requires is expensive.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say one SB600, and PWs, then if you still want to pursue that course, another 600. This will give you more flexibility and room to upgrade, for about the price of the 900.


----------



## rodman (Feb 24, 2009)

How much would an SB600 and a pair for PWs be?


----------



## Samanax (Feb 24, 2009)

SB-600 - About $225
PocketWizard Plus II Transceiver - about $184 each...X2 = $368
$225 + $368 = $593

An alternative to the PocketWizard and Cactus V2 triggers are the CyberSync triggers from Alien Bees. Range is said to be about 400 feet.

CyberSync CST Transmitter - $60
CyberSync CSRB Receiver - $70
$60 + $70 + $225 = $355 

I use CyberSyncs and they work fine. Five of my shooting buddies use CyberSyncs. Three others have PocketWizards. No one I shoot with uses the Cactus V2 triggers.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the same gear you have there...AND now have both the SB-600 and SB-800.

I ended up getting the 800 because the D40 is not a master commander.  Now I have the 800 on the camera and the 600 as a slave.  That's the only reason I got the 800.. otherwise I would go all 600!


----------



## bjorkfiend (Feb 25, 2009)

...


----------

